# No log in and extra fees



## greenwich3 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have been trying to log in since Christmas with no luck to make my changes on moving points. They charged me the extra fee for not doing it online even though it is their system that can't handle it. So I had them reverse it and will try overnight Again to do it.

Perhaps a small company like Hilton can make a website big enough to handle their own traffic with their own customers.  They can do it with the extra money they charge when you can't get logged in.

Anyone been able to log in?


----------



## danoquinn (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, I am having the same problems for the last two days.  I think I will try during off hours and see how that works.


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 29, 2011)

I tried today and had no luck.:annoyed:


----------



## GregT (Dec 29, 2011)

No luck last few days....


----------



## Remy (Dec 29, 2011)

Perhaps the computer took a vacation along with the staff.

I've been on there daily since they started their holiday hours. The login times-out or is slow and finally lets me in after multiple tries. Once in, forget using Revolution. It times-out with errors as well. Go straight for Classic if you need to book. Good luck.


----------



## blueskys (Dec 29, 2011)

I could log in last night no problem. No luck in the daytime though.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 29, 2011)

I was afraid of this so booked something in RCI instead to save my points and scored a nice Manhattan club for NYE.  Maybe that's an option you guys should consider if you can't save your points in time.


----------



## Intheknow (Dec 29, 2011)

I learned my lesson last year so I did my transactions early in December so I wouldn't have any problem getting in.    Try calling earlier in the month next year and I'm sure you won't have any problems at all.


----------



## topdog (Dec 29, 2011)

*Its truly pathetic*

When I finally got into the website yesterday, the system would not let me deposit 2012 points into 2013, and said this had to be done through a counselor.  When i called, she wanted the $84  instead of $69 because I had been unable to do it on line.  When I asked to speak to a supervisor, her canned response was "we already have a memo from our director saying we could not charge the lower due to web site issues, because it not our fault, you had all year to deposit those points etc."   I suggested that maybe it was Hilton's fault for not having a robust enough website, and that maybe the director could pass this on to the IT crowd.  (I didn't suggest that they should get their noses out of the holiday eggnog).  Her canned response was that if I wished I could pass my comments on by making them on the website!  How cool is that, huh, I can go to the lousy website to make my comments! :rofl:  

Great job Hilton or should I say Blackstone.  I you keep the website down into tomorrow, I will have to pay the extra $15 toward your year end bonus pool.


----------



## jestme (Dec 29, 2011)

Intheknow said:


> I learned my lesson last year so I did my transactions early in December so I wouldn't have any problem getting in.    Try calling earlier in the month next year and I'm sure you won't have any problems at all.



Do you have any suggestions as to what members are supposed to do about Open Season reservations that you cannot do early? Hilton knows this is a problem, it is every year. They need to fix it. Adding the "Revolution System" system overhead and response times just made it a lot worse.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 29, 2011)

jestme said:


> Do you have any suggestions as to what members are supposed to do about Open Season reservations that you cannot do early? Hilton knows this is a problem, it is every year. They need to fix it. Adding the "Revolution System" system overhead and response times just made it a lot worse.



Aren't the open season rates the same if you call in or use the website?


----------



## jestme (Dec 29, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Aren't the open season rates the same if you call in or use the website?



Yes they are the same price, but I don't really want to call in 10 times a day and wait 10 minutes in line for an operator to find out there is still nothing available. If we all did that, you wouldn't get through to an operator either.


----------



## greenwich3 (Dec 29, 2011)

HELLO HILTON!!!!  Listen to your members.

Fix the website or give the give the fee reduction on the phine this week and stop blaming your customers who paid thousands to be members. You set it up with the deadlines and rules, so make it work correctly, or remove the charges.

Buyers who google Hilton Timeshares often end up at this website.  An intelligent company would want customers saying nice things here instead of grabbing $15 fees due to their lack of planning a website that works.

Need we say more?


----------



## Blues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Online Problem*

Well, I haven't had a problem *getting* online.  But I have a problem with what it will allow me to do.

I have two accounts - one for an affiliate, and one for HGVC Flamingo.  In the past (when the fees were the same whether online or by phone), I'd call in, get the points transferred from the affiliate account to my Flamingo account, and then convert the total points to HHonors - all for one fee.  I've even asked the counsellor about it, and been assured that I could transfer as many points as I wanted, from as many accounts as I had, for the single fee.

So today I called and got my affiliate points transferred to my Flamingo account.  Normally, I would have then done the conversion, but since it now costs more by phone (even though I was already on the phone with the rep), I hung up to do it online.

Anyway, I've now gotten online, but the online form to convert to HHonors points will only allow me to convert the 7000 points from my Flamingo week.  So I guess I'll have to call back *again* to convert the combined points, and pay the $84 phone fee.

Grrrrr

-Bob


----------



## floyddl (Dec 29, 2011)

I got in on Monday and after many attempts finally was able to roll over points and rescue some points and also pay my dues.  I got confirmation emails on the dues and the rescue but no the rollover.  The account is correct but no sign of a confirmation.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Dec 29, 2011)

topdog said:


> When I finally got into the website yesterday, the system would not let me deposit 2012 points into 2013, and said this had to be done through a counselor.  When i called, she wanted the $84  instead of $69 because I had been unable to do it on line.



This is total BS. Why is the counselor's system working correctly but not the on-line system? Something smells fishy.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 29, 2011)

_Perhaps folks need to set their alarms for 3AM._

Without excusing HGVC's conduct and attitude...
-- This is another reason why 'tis better to be borrowing than banking.
-- If one has no points to convert, deposit or rescue, then no worries.

Disclosure: This is the first year since 2007 that I've been so lucky.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 29, 2011)

*Friendly Reminder - Club Call Center December Holiday Schedule*

_".... In addition, the hours of operation on *Saturday, December 31 will be from 8:00am to 10:00pm Eastern Time* in observance of the New Year Holiday. Our offices will reopen on Monday, January 2 at 8:00am. Our website remains available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week for your convenience. "_

JMHO....If you're unable to move your points online before Saturday Dec 31,  I suggest calling early Saturday and paying the extra fee. I would also suggest emailing the help desk to request a refund of the difference if you're unable to complete the transaction online and had to call in (it never hurts to ask in writing).

Good Luck


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd like to pay our MF's but am unable to log onto the website at 05:06 AM CST. It's always nice when a small company like HGVC isn't able to accept payments.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 30, 2011)

I finally just got the website to accept our MF payment but, it was really glitchy. There for a moment it looked as if it was stuck and was repeatedly charging my credit card. I have one E-mail confirmation so hopefully it went through without the glitchs their website has been having. Still, a more frustrating experience than I want when paying MF's to a timeshare developer.


----------



## Intheknow (Dec 30, 2011)

In defense of HGV, they did tell us in the last Inside Track not to wait until the last week of the year to do our transactions.  As we say "you can't build the church for Easter Sunday".


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 30, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> I'd like to pay our MF's but am unable to log onto the website at 05:06 AM CST. It's always nice when a small company like HGVC isn't able to accept payments.



Your HOA can wait.
My local R/E taxes and Christmas spending show up the same CC bill in January.
So I figure the HOA's can get by without me, until a bit closer to the delinquency date.


----------



## topdog (Dec 30, 2011)

Today I couldn't get into the web site, so I called on the phone.  Message was--we are busy with too many calls and not enough people, go try the web site :rofl: or call back later (and maybe we'll answer?) :hysterical: Oh well, Ill try later.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 30, 2011)

Intheknow said:


> In defense of HGV, they did tell us in the last Inside Track not to wait until the last week of the year to do our transactions.  As we say "you can't build the church for Easter Sunday".



I'd buy that line if not for the fact I own timeshares with 4 other companies, including Marriott. None of those companies had one lick of trouble taking my money. Only HGVC's website gave me trouble. 

So in all the other timeshare owners defense, if every other major timeshare brand can do it, HGVC should be able to manage as well.


----------



## Intheknow (Dec 30, 2011)

do other timeshare clubs let you roll your points over year after year after year.  I think HGV is the only one that you can use pts from 2009 in 2012.  I am sure the system for paying fees is the same system for saving points it is overloaded this time of year.


----------



## greenwich3 (Dec 30, 2011)

Intheknow does make a point if we only look at this one issue.  However, when you add a guest fee to send your own family to the timeshare you own and paid for, then it is obvious they are making every cent possible from us.

Fee after fee after fee is not a good way to treat us.  Here is the reason they do this.  Because they can!

Again I say, treat us right and fair, and word of mouth will pay off for them.


----------



## CJinPHX (Dec 31, 2011)

Intheknow said:


> do other timeshare clubs let you roll your points over year after year after year.  I think HGV is the only one that you can use pts from 2009 in 2012.
> 
> If you can do that on line I would love to know how. I just pushed my 2012 points to 2013, but I still had some points sitting in 2012 that were pushed from 2011- not eligible to be pushed again into 2013. I used to be able to do it on the phone, the people weren't as careful as the computer, but not lately.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 31, 2011)

greenwich3 said:


> Intheknow does make a point if we only look at this one issue.  However, when you add a guest fee to send your own family to the timeshare you own and paid for, then it is obvious they are making every cent possible from us.
> 
> Fee after fee after fee is not a good way to treat us.  Here is the reason they do this.  Because they can!
> 
> Again I say, treat us right and fair, and word of mouth will pay off for them.



It's either usage fee's or increased club fee's. With HGVC, those who use the services pay for the services. By comparison, Marriott's new DC is all inclusive but everyone pays either $169 or $199, depending on how much they own. DRI is hitting members up for $275 and most fee's are included.

With HGVC, those who use the services pay for the services. Those who do not, don't pay as much. 

Every system has a way of making owners pay. I understand that concept. What I don't understand is why HGVC's site has issues when others do not. When it comes to collecting fee's it should be easy. A company should never make it a challange for their customers to pay them.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 31, 2011)

Intheknow said:


> do other timeshare clubs let you roll your points over year after year after year.  I think HGV is the only one that you can use pts from 2009 in 2012.





CJinPHX said:


> If you can do that online, I would love to know how. I just pushed my 2012 points to 2013, but I still had some points sitting in 2012 that were pushed from 2011- not eligible to be pushed again into 2013.



2012 points pushed with a "deposit" to 2013 can, _in 2013_, be deposited into RCI for use in the following two years (2014+2015), for a total useful life of 4 years (2012-2015)

Points "rescued" from 2011 to 2012 can, _in 2012_, be deposited into RCI for use in one more year (2013), for a total useful life of 3 years (2011-2013).

_Not too shabby, IMHO._


----------



## chriskre (Dec 31, 2011)

I think from now on I'll just keep borrowing ahead so I never have this problem.  Not that it was a problem for me this year.  I found a workable solution and I'm thrilled with the exchange.   

I'm always borrowing my DVC points ahead too, cause I'm too disorganized to remember banking deadlines and they are much earlier than HGVC allows by like 6 months.  :annoyed:   Yeah DVC doesn't charge guest fees or booking fees but all these clubs figure out a way to "enhance" their bottom line.  Borrowing ahead is a way I've figured out to enhance my bottom line.   

I'm also borrowing ahead with all my points now and I'm much happier that way.  RCI points, Wyn points, DVC and now HGVC.  Luckily they all allow you to borrow ahead.


----------



## cgingrich (Dec 31, 2011)

*systme Maintenance*



topdog said:


> Today I couldn't get into the web site, so I called on the phone.  Message was--we are busy with too many calls and not enough people, go try the web site :rofl: or call back later (and maybe we'll answer?) :hysterical: Oh well, Ill try later.



I've tried all day yesterday and late last nite still unalbe get in. 

We have until Dec 31 to make rescue transactions on line or either by phone, there is no small print saying unless the systems are unavailable.

Also during the Holiday season they are probably short staffed, which maybe they should have rethought the staffing issue and not allow so many days off to people.  Maybe staff the comapny where it needs staffing hwere there is a high volume of calls and online activity.  

I work for a airline this is our busiest time of year and we limit holidays time to employees as our customers need the company to up and running at full force.  I expect this from Hilton!


----------



## Blues (Dec 31, 2011)

Blues said:


> Well, I haven't had a problem *getting* online.  But I have a problem with what it will allow me to do.
> 
> I have two accounts - one for an affiliate, and one for HGVC Flamingo.  In the past (when the fees were the same whether online or by phone), I'd call in, get the points transferred from the affiliate account to my Flamingo account, and then convert the total points to HHonors - all for one fee.  I've even asked the counsellor about it, and been assured that I could transfer as many points as I wanted, from as many accounts as I had, for the single fee.
> 
> ...



Well, I haven't been able to get through on the telephone.  So I just converted 7000 points to HHonors.  I still have an additional 3700 points for 2012, and all our 2012 plans are pretty much complete.  So I'm guessing that I'll end up paying them another $69 at the end of 2012, to move those points to 2013.

As everyone else here is saying, I'm getting very tired of them changing the rules to nickle and dime us to death.  I used to sing high praises for HGVC.  I still mostly like them, but I'm not going to recommend purchase to most of my friends any more.

-Bob


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 31, 2011)

chriskre said:


> I think from now on I'll just keep borrowing ahead so I never have this problem.  Not that it was a problem for me this year.  I found a workable solution and I'm thrilled with the exchange.
> 
> I'm always borrowing my DVC points ahead too, cause I'm too disorganized to remember banking deadlines and they are much earlier than HGVC allows by like 6 months.  :annoyed:   Yeah DVC doesn't charge guest fees or booking fees but all these clubs figure out a way to "enhance" their bottom line.  Borrowing ahead is a way I've figured out to enhance my bottom line.
> 
> I'm also borrowing ahead with all my points now and I'm much happier that way.  RCI points, Wyn points, DVC and now HGVC.  Luckily they all allow you to borrow ahead.



BANG ON !!! 

I can't wait till tomorrow and I get more points in my account (2014).  I have been trying to get into the RCI portal but the system is down.  There was a DVC week I would trade and let my sister in law use it....I hope it's there tomorrow...


----------



## Intheknow (Dec 31, 2011)

I am aware that the Club is staffed at full capacity during this time of year.  They do not offer vacations or time off at all.  Also, their staff is working 12 to 14 hour days to take care of the procrastinators.  Remember, I said I had this problem last year...I learned a lot when that happened.  It really made me think about not waiting until the bitter end.  Also, with most timeshares, if you haven't done something by now - you can't do anything at all and you lose your time.   Send your annual fees payment by check....you'll save your asssociation credit card fees.....!


----------



## linsj (Dec 31, 2011)

If not being able to use the web site forces you to pay extra to call in, I'd ask for a refund of the difference. The first time I exchanged in RCI, the RCI web site wouldn't let me do it online, so I had to call HGVC. I asked for the lower fee since it wasn't my fault I couldn't do it online and was given it.

Customer service rule of thumb: If you don't get what you ask for, hang up and try again with a different agent. Or ask for a supervisor.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2012)

Intheknow said:


> do other timeshare clubs let you roll your points over year after year after year.  I think HGV is the only one that you can use pts from 2009 in 2012.  I am sure the system for paying fees is the same system for saving points it is overloaded this time of year.



Worldmark automatically rolls over year after year. There is no action required by their owners and there is no fee so they avoid this problem. Worldmark manages the roll over of both credits and housekeeping tokens.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2012)

Intheknow said:


> I am aware that the Club is staffed at full capacity during this time of year.  They do not offer vacations or time off at all.  Also, their staff is working 12 to 14 hour days to take care of the procrastinators.  Remember, I said I had this problem last year...I learned a lot when that happened.  It really made me think about not waiting until the bitter end.  Also, with most timeshares, if you haven't done something by now - you can't do anything at all and you lose your time.   Send your annual fees payment by check....you'll save your asssociation credit card fees.....!



The problem is that HGVC will always have owners that will wait to the very end. For example, some folks submit/mail their taxes up to the very last minute on April 15. 

If this problem happened last year then HGVC really should try to address the problem since they can't handle the load. For example: They could easily move the MF statement due date to sometime after the 1st of the year (1/7 instead of 1/1) or offer a $5 fee discount to deposit or rescue points before Dec 1.

I didn't need to deposit, rescue or make a MF payment but it was really annoying because I couldn't access the system to check RCI availability.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know about you guys but everytime I logged into the club site I would get an annoying pop-up reminding me to do something with my expiring points.  It's been there for something like 6 months.  

I think HGVC has given us ample time to do something about it unless you just never log into your account then I can understand, but I'd imagine TUGgers have no excuse.


----------



## greenwich3 (Jan 2, 2012)

chriskre said:


> I don't know about you guys but everytime I logged into the club site I would get an annoying pop-up reminding me to do something with my expiring points.  It's been there for something like 6 months.
> 
> I think HGVC has given us ample time to do something about it unless you just never log into your account then I can understand, but I'd imagine TUGgers have no excuse.



Although you are correct about the warning, I take my vacation every year where nine months out is now, so I don't know how many points I have to move as I don't know what I will be able to get in Hawaii.

The second issue is, when you spend thousands and thousands of dollars with a company, spend some money making a website that works correctly for your customers. The RCI is a difficult site is difficult to book, you can't use an iPad with revolution and it should be easier to get around their site overall. This is about money they get from us, and don't want to spend any of for those who paid in.  I am sure they are spending it on the sales part of the business.


----------



## Blues (Jan 2, 2012)

greenwich3 said:


> Although you are correct about the warning, I take my vacation every year where nine months out is now, so I don't know how many points I have to move as I don't know what I will be able to get in Hawaii.
> 
> The second issue is, when you spend thousands and thousands of dollars with a company, spend some money making a website that works correctly for your customers.



Agreed.  And a third issue -- I own an affiliate, at Craigendarroch Scotland.  HGVC makes it very difficult to get those points credited to my account in advance.  Although they'll make exceptions if you escalate to a supervisor, in general they want to know that you paid the MF before they credit the account.  The problem?  The bill for the MF isn't mailed until early December, and has to arrive via international mail.  The bottom line is that I don't *have* the points to do something with until mid to late December, and at that point, the web site and phone lines are overloaded.

I love HGVC, but *please do something about your online and phone services!*  Upgrading to a higher capacity server is not a budget breaker!   

-Bob


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 2, 2012)

*Annual Fees by Credit Card or Check*



Intheknow said:


> I am aware that the Club is staffed at full capacity during this time of year.  They do not offer vacations or time off at all.  Also, their staff is working 12 to 14 hour days to take care of the procrastinators.  Remember, I said I had this problem last year...I learned a lot when that happened.  It really made me think about not waiting until the bitter end.  Also, with most timeshares, if you haven't done something by now - you can't do anything at all and you lose your time.   Send your annual fees payment by check....you'll save your asssociation credit card fees.....!



If you pay your Annual Fees by Check you do save the Association the Credit Card fee, however, you don't get points for hotel rooms or air line miles.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2012)

Blues said:


> I own an affiliate, at Craigendarroch Scotland.  HGVC makes it very difficult to get those points credited to my account in advance... The bill for the MF isn't mailed until early December, and has to arrive via international mail.  The bottom line is that I don't *have* the points to do something with until mid tto late December...



I wonder if they wouldn't let you pay estmated MF's in advance, so you could get the points faster. At some resorts, you have to do that before they let you do anything with a TS in a future year. 

There's no reason why owners at any HGVC-managed resort, even if foreign or a lowly affiliate, should be to be treated like a 2nd-class members, but the last-time I checked, my opinions didn't count for much.


----------



## psubill78 (Jan 3, 2012)

topdog said:


> When I finally got into the website yesterday, the system would not let me deposit 2012 points into 2013, and said this had to be done through a counselor.  When i called, she wanted the $84  instead of $69 because I had been unable to do it on line.  When I asked to speak to a supervisor, her canned response was "we already have a memo from our director saying we could not charge the lower due to web site issues, because it not our fault, you had all year to deposit those points etc."   I suggested that maybe it was Hilton's fault for not having a robust enough website, and that maybe the director could pass this on to the IT crowd.  (I didn't suggest that they should get their noses out of the holiday eggnog).  Her canned response was that if I wished I could pass my comments on by making them on the website!  How cool is that, huh, I can go to the lousy website to make my comments! :rofl:
> 
> Great job Hilton or should I say Blackstone.  I you keep the website down into tomorrow, I will have to pay the extra $15 toward your year end bonus pool.



I got caught with this too.  Wasn't able to push ahead '12 points online,  they got their extra $15 from me..  Just rediculous how the rates are.

Between little things like that, and almost a 50% increase in maintenance fees in a short 7 years...


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> I wonder if they wouldn't let you pay estmated MF's in advance, so you could get the points faster.
> As some resorts, you have to do that before they let you do anything with a TS in a future year.
> 
> There's no reason why owners at any HGVC-managed resort, even if foreign or a lowly affiliate, should be to be treated like a 2nd-class members, but the last-time I checked, my opinions didn't count for much.



I know things differ among affiliates.  I often pay my Bay Club mf several months earlier and I have immediate access to my points when I do.  They charge me the previous year's mf.  When I get the mf statement in December it shows what I have already paid and the current balance.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 4, 2012)

Affiliates that require a MF payment before points are available, will let you just pay last years fee, and then when MFs are billed they will just collect the difference.  

This does allow you access to next year points when you need them.  I do find this also spread out my MFs so that I am not getting all of them at the end of the year.  I routinely pay my affiliates MFs in late summer or early fall.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 5, 2012)

All I can say this morning is what a crock. I tried last night around 9:00 PM and this morning at 4:55 AM to get on and both times I get this idioitic message about the web site experiencing high volumes and to try again tomorrow or later tonight. NOTHING is available for owners to view on their website and here it is Jan. 6th.

We own with two other companies that have online systems, DRI and Marriott. I've had absolutely NO PROBLEMS with either of their websites when it comes to logging in and doing some basic searches, paying MF's or other issues. So, what gives with HGVC? 

Thank goodness I'm not in the position as the poster above who's waited until the 9 month window, only to be shut out of doing anything with their ownership because HGVC has a second rate website incapable of handling the volume. I've seen first hand that other, large companies with what I'm sure is higher volume can do it. Why can't HGVC?


----------



## linsj (Jan 5, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> All I can say this morning is what a crock. I tried last night around 9:00 PM and this morning at 4:55 AM to get on and both times I get this idioitic message about the web site experiencing high volumes and to try again tomorrow or later tonight. NOTHING is available for owners to view on their website and here it is Jan. 6th.



It was like that all day yesterday. I'm thankful I didn't need to see something but was frustrated because I wanted to check a few things.


----------



## rjp123 (Jan 5, 2012)

Everything worked fine for me yesterday.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 5, 2012)

I just signed in, opened the RCI portal, checked my reservations, and logged off.
If anyone wants my spot, they're welcome to it...


----------



## linsj (Jan 5, 2012)

I finally got in about an hour ago. Before that it went immediately to the system-down message. (And, yes, I cleared the cache and tried another browser.)


----------



## chriskre (Jan 5, 2012)

Working fine right now.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 5, 2012)

linsj said:


> I finally got in about an hour ago. Before that it went immediately to the system-down message. (And, yes, I cleared the cache and tried another browser.)


Yep, I had the same issues the last couple of days.  I even woke up at 2:30 this morning, so I tried to log in -- same response.  But now today it is working for me.

I think their datacenter could use an upgrade...

Kurt


----------

